# Minimum Distance from Driver



## Hobb (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a minimum distance you need to be from the driver when you request him?

I drove some drunk guys home from a concert tonight and they wanted to stop for food on the way home. I told them it was fine but I'd have to end the ride and start a new one for them to ensure I at least reached the guaranteed hours as it rolled over from one hour to the next during the ride and wouldn't have if I had taken them home - the restaurant was in the complete opposite direction.

So I ended it while they were in the restaurant picking up their food. They got back in my car and since they were drunk I helped them out and used their phone to pay the fare from the first ride and when I went to request a driver it came up some other guy ten minutes away. Why wouldn't it pick me up? I was one foot away and online ready to go.

It occurred to me later that perhaps the driver and passenger need to be a certain distance away from each other for the request to work? Can anyone shed some light on this issue?

Thank you.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I had a friend request a ride while in my car, it took 3 times. People have said bit goes to the next driver that hasn't gotten a ping within a certain area.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

In my experience is very likely that the initial ride was a "Free" promo ride for the passengers. When that is the case drivers and passengers don't get matched for a second time. When is a normal ride the request should work with the passenger in the car, I've done it a couple of times.


----------



## Hobb (Mar 28, 2015)

limepro said:


> I had a friend request a ride while in my car, it took 3 times. People have said bit goes to the next driver that hasn't gotten a ping within a certain area.


Yeah I'm thinking that was the case. Otherwise it made no sense since they rated me 5 stars for the ride and tried to request me about ten seconds later.



Montgomery said:


> In my experience is very likely that the initial ride was a "Free" promo ride for the passengers. When that is the case drivers and passengers don't get matched for a second time. When is a normal ride the request should work with the passenger in the car, I've done it a couple of times.


Def was not a promo ride for them the first time. I saw their payment screen and they had used Lyft before. Good thinking though.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

I think on lyft you cant get the same pax 2 times in a row. Or on the same day.


----------



## Hobb (Mar 28, 2015)

corrado said:


> I think on lyft you cant get the same pax 2 times in a row. Or on the same day.


Entirely possible and would make sense for my situation. Have you read this somewhere or is it just a guess?


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

I have gotten the same pax on different days but when I have had a pax end a trip and rerequest even trying like 6 times I cant get the ping. But when I have two pax in the back and one ends the ride and the other requests me, I get that ping


----------



## Hobb (Mar 28, 2015)

corrado said:


> I have gotten the same pax on different days but when I have had a pax end a trip and rerequest even trying like 6 times I cant get the ping. But when I have two pax in the back and one ends the ride and the other requests me, I get that ping


Interesting. Sounds like there is something in place to prevent a pax from ending the ride and requesting you again right away. Though I'm not sure why it would exist or what purpose it would serve. If the pax liked you enough and wanted you again so much so they made sure they were the closest person to you when they sent in the request, well what's wrong with that? They get their requested driver, the driver gets a good passenger since he had to have rated them high to get them again, Lyft gets their commission...everyone wins.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Hobb said:


> Interesting. Sounds like there is something in place to prevent a pax from ending the ride and requesting you again right away. Though I'm not sure why it would exist or what purpose it would serve. If the pax liked you enough and wanted you again so much so they made sure they were the closest person to you when they sent in the request, well what's wrong with that? They get their requested driver, the driver gets a good passenger since he had to have rated them high to get them again, Lyft gets their commission...everyone wins.


I would say shoot support an email. Not because I expect them to actually help (given my experience), but to see what their canned response is. 
That might shed some light.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

corrado said:


> I think on lyft you cant get the same pax 2 times in a row. Or on the same day.


That's just not right. More like stupid imo.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok, so today after dropping off a pax, I ask him to attempt to request me. This time the request came to me. So I guess the request going to another driver only happens if the pax has a promo.


----------

